# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  غرف نوم روعة

## ابو زوبة

*غرف نوم روعة* 























*فعلا غرف نوم تخلى الواحد ينام*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*وغرف بشكل جديد*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*وكمان نوع 

***

**


**

**

----------


## ابو زوبة

*غرف نوم .. غير
*

----------


## أنفـــــال

جميلة فعلا 
تسلم ايديك
 ::

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك على مرورك وعلى كلاماتك*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

يا نهار أبيض ...........حرام كده ........
 أدخل انا اوضتي ازاي دلوقت بعد الجمال ده ...........
كده مش هعرف انام خالص
الصور (تحفة )))))))))) تسلم ايديك.....

----------


## ابو زوبة

اشكرك على كلاماتك الجميلة وتعيبرك الرائع وشكرا لمرورك

----------


## ابو زوبة

غرف نوم للاطفال 
*

وبالاخص للبنات نوم بدون قلق*
شوفوا الصور  ::  
















*










**انتظرونا فى غرف نوم جديدة
*

----------


## ابو زوبة

الصور أهى أرجو أنها تعجبكم
















































*

***

** 

** 

** 
*

*
*
*












ارجو أنها تكون عجتكم

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

الحقيقة في صور كتير  مش موجودة ( مش باينة يعني ) لكن الموجود ((رااااااائع )و فيه افكار حلوة جدا جدا 
شكرا جدا لمجهودك .............

----------


## ساسى

غرف نوم الاطفال روعه عامله زي  غرف الباربي وكمان المجموعه الاخيره لغرف الكبار تحفه,
شكرا ابو زوبه...

----------


## ابو زوبة

> الحقيقة في صور كتير مش موجودة ( مش باينة يعني ) لكن الموجود ((رااااااائع )و فيه افكار حلوة جدا جدا 
> شكرا جدا لمجهودك .............


*مروركم على الموضوع غطى على بعض الصور هادى هووالسبب وشكرا لمروركم وتقبلومنى هذة الورود*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*شكرا ياساسى على مرورك اسعدانى وشكرا*

----------


## ديدي

مجموعة رائعة أخى الفاضل ابو زوبة
تسلم ايدك

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك على مرورك ياديدى*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم
تحياتي*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اتمنى ان تناااااااال اعجابكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

مش معقووووول
مش ممكن...............
كده مش صح خاااااااااالص
هو حضرتك عايز تعمل فينا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انت بتجيب الروعة دي منين........
و الله الف الف الف شكر انك بتخلي عنينا تشوف الجمال ده.............
عارف............انا لو عندي غرفة نوم من دول .....هحطها في الصالون........ههههههههههه

----------


## ابو زوبة

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*والله اضحكتنى وشكرا لمرورك*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شدتني هالغرفه في تصميمها...مرررره غريبه وحلوه ....
والى الحين وانا مستغربه هل الموجود بداخلها مسبح ولا رسم..
وش رااايكم انتم؟؟؟؟؟؟
بصرااااحه روعه في التصميم 

><
<>

><

<>

><

<>












الله يابخت اصحابهاااااااااااقمه الرومانسيه*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*ياعنى على الايطالى شى روعة
*

----------


## سوما

أبو زوبة..
أول مجموعة وكمان أخر مجموعة فى الصفحة 1..ذوقهم خطير جداااااااا.......وكمان اللى فى صفحة 2 روعة بجد..... :f: 
يسلم ذوقك العالى  :f:

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك اختى سوما على مرورك*

----------


## ابو زوبة



----------


## الساحرة

بجد غرف روعة 
يسلم ذوقك

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اهلا بمرورك اختى الساحرة*

----------


## reda laby

روعة 
إنبهار
مدهش
عجيب

تسلم عيونك وإختياراتك

----------


## zizoYAzizo



----------


## نهر الحياة

كلها اوض فى منتهى الروعة 

مشكور ابو زوبة على هذا الجهد الرائع اعجبتنى كثيرا 

خاصة اوض النوم الكبيرة بس معجبنيش وضع الكتب فى الصورة الثامنة على ما اعتقد 

كل التقير على مجهواتك اخى الكريم

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك اختى نهر الحياة على مرورك الكريم وشكرا لكى*

----------


## كاميليا



----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك كل الشكر على مرورك*

----------


## عزة نفس

*
ابو زوبه

بجد روعه روعه  روعه بالتلاته

ايه الجمال ده بجد يا ابو زوبه انا متهيألي لو عندي الغرف دي مش هقوم من النوم خالص 

يعني بجد غرف خيال في الجمال

تسلم ايديك يا ابو زوبه انا اتبسطت كتير من الغرف دي

*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> *ابو زوبه* 
> *بجد روعه روعه روعه بالتلاته* 
> *ايه الجمال ده بجد يا ابو زوبه انا متهيألي لو عندي الغرف دي مش هقوم من النوم خالص*  
> *يعني بجد غرف خيال في الجمال* 
> *تسلم ايديك يا ابو زوبه انا اتبسطت كتير من الغرف دي* 
> 
> **


*اشكرك اختى عزة نفس على مرورك وكل عام وانتى بخير*  :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## ابو زوبة

*السلام عليكم 



جيبتلكم غرف نوووم اقرب للطبيعه واتمنى تعجبكم 


*

*

**





















*
مـــع تـــحيـــاااتـــي*

----------


## ابو زوبة

_هلااااااااو_ 
_جبتلكم هذه الغرررف يارب تعجبكم_


__



__



__



__



__



__



__



__

----------


## عزة نفس

_ لا بجد يا ابو زوبه غرف نوم تحفه الي مستوحاه من الطبيعه

حقيقي ابهرتني لأني مش بحب الغرف التقليديه لكن اعشق الإبتكار الجديد في كل شيء

والغرف الي اضافتها انهارده دي يا ابو زوبه بجد تحفه فنيه صارخة الجمال

تسلم ايديك دايما تمدنا بأفكار اكتر من رائعه_

----------


## rayhana

غرف مريحة فعلا ما اجملها

----------


## ابو زوبة

> _لا بجد يا ابو زوبه غرف نوم تحفه الي مستوحاه من الطبيعه_
> 
> _حقيقي ابهرتني لأني مش بحب الغرف التقليديه لكن اعشق الإبتكار الجديد في كل شيء_ 
> _والغرف الي اضافتها انهارده دي يا ابو زوبه بجد تحفه فنيه صارخة الجمال_ 
> 
> _تسلم ايديك دايما تمدنا بأفكار اكتر من رائعه_


 
*اشكرك على التعليق ومرورك الاكثر من رائع وتقبلى فائق* 
*احترامى*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك على مرورك اختى الكريمة وشكرا بمرورك*

----------


## ابو زوبة



----------


## ابو زوبة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





















إتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم

----------


## ابو زوبة

*ولسى احداث الغرف*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*السلام عليكم 



جيبتلكم غرف نوووم اقرب للطبيعه واتمنى تعجبكم 


*

*

**

----------


## ابو زوبة

*غرف نوم فاخرة
*

























*تابعونا*

----------


## سوما

ابو زوبة..
دايمااااااااا بتضيف غرف رائعة الشكل.. ومريحة فعلا أوى فى شكلها.. تسلم أيدك.. :M (32): 
 دى عجبتنى اوى.. :y:

----------


## ابو زوبة

> ابو زوبة..
> دايمااااااااا بتضيف غرف رائعة الشكل.. ومريحة فعلا أوى فى شكلها.. تسلم أيدك..
>  دى عجبتنى اوى..


 
*اشكرك على مرورك المتميز* 
*واهلا بمرورك*

----------

